# my new homepage (wildlife, nature and journey photography)



## andyry78 (Oct 25, 2004)

hello there, 

I'd like to introduce my homepage *www.rynesonline.com* all about nature, wildlife and journey-photography all around the world. 

I'm happy about every guest on my site and all comments or entries in the guestbook are appreciated and welcomed. 

see you @ *www.rynesonline.com* 
Andy


----------



## Lula (Oct 25, 2004)

:shock: The link doesnt work!!!


----------



## andyry78 (Oct 27, 2004)

which browser do you use ? did you try to refresh the site ? any error messages ?

andy


----------

